# Tier.Net Technologies, LLC (Tier.Net) Launches Affiliate Program for website owners and online publi



## TierNet (Feb 18, 2015)

Melbourne, Florida, USA: Tier.Net Technologies, LLC (http://www.tier.net) announced the launch of affiliate program intended to help the company expand its business by rewarding publishers and affiliate partners for referring new business.

Tier.Net will offer affiliates a per-sale commission on all web hosting packages and servers. The company offers a flat 15% commission on its wide range of web hosting products.   The sign up process is easy and completely free of cost.   As a sign-on bonus, Tier.net will immediately deposit $10 to all newly approved affiliate accounts through April 10, 2015.

Affiliates are given access to a wide range of banners allowing the ability to choose the most appropriate size and design for their website(s), along with live statistical information showing details of site traffic and click-throughs.

“Our affiliate partner program is a great fit for publishers and online marketers who want to earn extra revenue by referring new business to us,” said John Dundon, Managing Partner at Tier.Net.  John further added, “Our affiliate program pays generous commissions directly to the publisher rather than a third party network which otherwise tend to keep a substantial portion for themselves.”

Tier.Net’s web hosting solutions are designed for wide range of customers from individuals to enterprise level.  Its web hosting plans start from about $3.49 per month and dedicated servers range up to $699 per month. Unlike many web hosting companies, Tier.net does not resell third party services at a mark-up.  Tier.Net owns its own hardware, network equipment, and provides an in-house team of experts for 24/7/365 support.

For more information, visit http://www.tier.net.

*About Tier.Net Technologies LLC:*

Established in early 2013, Tier.Net has made a name for itself by offering quality web hosting solutions. Tier.Net offers Business Web Hosting, Reseller Hosting, VPS Hosting, Dedicated Servers, and Domain Registration at very competitive prices.   Tier.net offers unparalleled support making them the perfect choice for clients who are searching for a solid web hosting provider for their personal and business websites.


----------



## drmike (Feb 18, 2015)

15% commission ongoing?


----------



## TierNet (Mar 16, 2015)

The 15% commission is a one-time commission applicable on monthly, semi-annually or annually payments.


----------

